# Headaches after rides



## sprtbiker (May 29, 2008)

After I finish a ride, I end up with a headache for the rest of the day. I ride in Texas and it does get really hot here and the heat could have something to do with it. But almost after every ride, I end up with headaches afterwards. I feel useless for the rest of the day.

It could be dehydration but I usually drink a lot of water on my rides as well as a gaterode like drink. I usually drink normal amount of water the day before. 

Does anyone know why? Is there a way to avoid this?


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

sprtbiker said:


> After I finish a ride, I end up with a headache for the rest of the day. I ride in Texas and it does get really hot here and the heat could have something to do with it. But almost after every ride, I end up with headaches afterwards. I feel useless for the rest of the day.
> 
> It could be dehydration but I usually drink a lot of water on my rides as well as a gaterode like drink. I usually drink normal amount of water the day before.
> 
> Does anyone know why? Is there a way to avoid this?


Not a doctor, nor have I played one on TV, but my first question would be, based on the headaches I have gotten, is it muscular or something else? Sometimes it can be muscular from tight muscles in the upper back and neck.

If not, my guess would be that even tho you are hydrating with water, you are running down on electolytes, salts etc, and have to pay more atention to that.


----------



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

barry1021 said:


> Not a doctor, nor have I played one on TV, but my first question would be, based on the headaches I have gotten, is it muscular or something else? Sometimes it can be muscular from tight muscles in the upper back and neck.
> 
> If not, my guess would be that even tho you are hydrating with water, you are running down on electolytes, salts etc, and have to pay more atention to that.


Those would be my first two guesses as well. Tight trapezius and/or neck muscles, or dehydration.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm in Texas too. It's 104 today. To deal with that we use Nuun (no sugar electrolyte replacement) in one bottle on rides over an hour. We also drink LOTS of water during the day every day (riding or not). By lots I mean 4 or more 21 ounce bottles. My co-workers just went on a Starbucks run, and I passed becuase if I don't drink water now, I'll die tonight on a ride. Hydration in this type of heat is an ongoing thing. I can't make up for it just on rides, or with gatoraide right before a ride.

How long have you been on this bike? Do your shoulders or neck hurt or feel sore after longer rides? This could point to a tension headache from a bike fit issue. 

Did the headaches just start when the heat came on?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I used to get the same deal..Ride then a headache. I found electrolyte replacment is super important. Started with Hammer Endurolytes for each ride..following directions on the product. Very few headaches from that point on. But to get to the electrolyte intake levels I needed I went through too many of the Hammer stuff so I found the equavalent dosage in regular salt pills...Works the same, costs about 1/10 of Hammer's product..and easier to carry 5 pills along on an all-dayer than 20 Endurolyte caps..

Also, if you drink copius amounts of water during a hot ride, you can upset your electrolyte balance by diluting and peeing out all your body's electrolytes..It's gonna take some experimentation..or for me it did. If you 'hoover-down' the water, take a few more E-tabs or mix more into the water..


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

May be way off base but I used to get head aches due to my sinus problems.


----------



## sprtbiker (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback. I have been fitted for the bike. Although it could be some neck discomfort, I don't think it would cause the headaches I feel. 

On cooler days, as long as I don't ride too hard, I don't get the headaches. I might try the salt tablets. Where can I get those from? Last year I did put a little salt in my water bladder....made for salty water but I think it did help....can't remember since I didn't do it everytime. Glad some of my Texas riders chimed in. I bloody hot out here.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I'll be the thirty-fifth person to say it, no doctor, but it's either dehydration or lack of electrolytes. If you urinate within an hour of your ride and you've got good volume and it's clear, you're probably not too dehydrated.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to me once the temperatures started rising, i increased my on bike and off bike fluid intake and haven't had a headache since.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

I had headaches after hard rides. They have finally gone away. I have not only upped my water and electrolytes but my food as well. I will take small biktes of an Odwalla bar throughout my rides. I was drinking Accelerade when I got the headaches, so I cut that out and stick with water. I eat shot blocks for electrolytes. I was also overreaching back then by a hair so I shortened the stem on my bike. I think all these little things add up. They also say headaches can have a lot to do with food allergies. Just some ideas for you. Go through the process of elimination to figure it out. And don't hesitate to see a doc! Good luck keep us posted


----------



## Steady Grind (Mar 7, 2009)

Do you drink a lot of booze the night before a ride? When I drink a lot of booze the night before a ride I always have a headache...usually before the ride even starts. No matter how good the scotch is!


----------



## Crithater (Sep 27, 2005)

sprtbiker said:


> After I finish a ride, I end up with a headache for the rest of the day. I ride in Texas and it does get really hot here and the heat could have something to do with it. But almost after every ride, I end up with headaches afterwards. I feel useless for the rest of the day.
> 
> It could be a tumor.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Crithater said:


> It could be a tumor.












Issssss not a tuma!!


----------



## sprtbiker (May 29, 2008)

To answer some of the questions:

I carry a 70oz camelbak and will fill it up once during a 40-50 mile ride. 
I do try to drink a lot of water everyday in general
I will eat a cliff bar and have some Sharkies during my ride
But I think the heat and probably drinking too much water might be depleting my electrolytes, based on some of the feedback. 

This weekend, i plan to mix some salt in my camel bak till I can get some salt capsules. Will let you know how that works.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

sprtbiker said:


> To answer some of the questions:
> 
> I carry a 70oz camelbak and will fill it up once during a 40-50 mile ride.
> I do try to drink a lot of water everyday in general
> ...


salt might help but your sweating more than just salt. Zym or nuun are great at replacing the electrolytes as are most other sport drinks. I think camelback even makes a product that's just electrolytes as well.
for comparison today on my ride i drank roughly 196oz of water while riding. Started off really hot then got stormy and even had a little drizzle. This was a 4 hour and 45 minute ride. I had to stop for a few nature breaks and i was adequately hydrated.
For the first hour it was i think pushing 90F and i downed 48oz of water within the first 50 minutes of riding which would have put me at nearly 300oz of water if it had stayed that warm the entire ride.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

I was having the same problem. I was drinking only water on rides. I switched to Powerbar Endurance drink mix and that helped a lot. May not be the ideal thing to fix your problem, but worth a look...


----------

